# Windows' newest Tech



## Geekgirl

Please give a warm welcome to Go The Power who has joined the Windows Team as our newest Tech.

Welcome aboard


----------



## Deleted090308

Congratulations Alex. Great job - well deserved promotion.


----------



## bry623

Congrats Alex, who BTW is tied for first in our NFL fantasy football league.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congratulations!


----------



## kinbard

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Congratulations Alex.*:4-clap::4-cheers:
Don't neglect your logs. :grin:


----------



## carsey

Congratulations.


----------



## grumpygit

Congratulations Alex. :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## mattlock

Congrats on the promotion Alex, well done.


----------



## kodi

Congratulations Alex.


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats Alex - now you'll have 2 jobs to do! :grin:

Also congrats to Kinbard - just noticed!


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks everyone, I will try and do my Best :grin:



Glaswegian said:


> Congrats Alex - now you'll have 2 jobs to do! :grin:
> 
> Also congrats to Kinbard - just noticed!


Looking forward to it. :grin:, also congrats Kinbard on becoming a Hardware tech.



bry623 said:


> Congrats Alex, who BTW is tied for first in our NFL fantasy football league.


How is that possible, i still haven't figured out how to use the website :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hey Alex,

Congrats!!!!! Well Done!


----------



## chauffeur2

*Congratulations Alex....Well Done!!*

TJ and Nick will make you :4-treadmi and they both :4-whip: 

Enjoy the experience! :laugh:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks Richard and Dave.



chauffeur2 said:


> TJ and Nick will make you :4-treadmi and they both :4-whip:


Dont forget Bob, Lisa and Iain :grin:








:4-whip::4-whip: <<<<<<TJ and Nick. :grin:








:4-whip::4-whip::4-whip: <<<<<Bob, Lisa and Iain. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

When you're finished with those duties you can







:laugh:


----------



## speedster123

*congrats*


----------



## Doby

Congrats


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks Doby and speedster123



eneles said:


> When you're finished with those duties you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I cant do everything :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

way to go!! GTP .. congrats on getting that extra pay-check :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks Frank for the congrats.


Paycheck?


----------



## Deleted090308

Forget the paycheck Alex. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Get back to work. :4-whip: :laugh:
EDIT: That was meant for GTP but as you posted before I did it can apply to you both. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

eneles said:


> Forget the paycheck Alex. :grin:


:laugh:. Why did you lie Done_Fishin?







:grin:



JohnthePilot said:


> Get back to work. :4-whip: :laugh:
> EDIT: That was meant for GTP but as you posted before I did it can apply to you both. :laugh:


I am working :grin:, I am watching Rush hour :laugh:. Also get back to work :4-whip: :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

I'm sure they have some







for you in Security. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

I found some work for you too :grin:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/search.php?searchid=2255042


----------



## Deleted090308

?????


----------



## kodi

eneles said:


> ?????


You will have to forgive him today as his beloved team the port Adelaide power got absolutely thrashed in the Grand Final Today


----------



## Deleted090308

Poor Alex. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Go The Power said:


> I found some work for you too :grin:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/search.php?searchid=2255042


tried the link but get this response


> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## Go The Power

Go The Power said:


> I found some work for you too :grin:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/search.php?searchid=2255042


I think the link has a time limit. It was all the unanswered threads in the hardware sections.



kodi said:


> You will have to forgive him today as his beloved team the port Adelaide power got absolutely thrashed in the Grand Final Today


Please dont remind me :grin:


----------



## justpassingby

Congratulations Alex ! :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## nickster_uk

A belated congratulations from me Alex. Well done on the promotion, i'm sure you'll do a great job mate :smile:


----------



## Go The Power

Thank you Gilles and Nick.

@Nickster_uk, I will try and do my best :grin:


----------



## sandman55

:4-clap:Congrats Go The Power :4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks sandman55.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:4-clap: Congrats Alex. Well done!


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Sealy

Big congrats to you both!


----------



## Go The Power

Thank you Sealy :smile:


----------

